# Pocket Square Dimensions



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

I assume that this has been discussed before, but what are the appropriate dimensions for a pocket square? Is a 17"x17" too large?


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

No, 17" on a side is the best size. The 14" items that some manufacturers make to save on production costs will easily get lost in your pocket. I generally won't buy anything smaller than 16".


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw some the other day at an online tie shop, and they were 10"x10"...way too small!

I have a few that are 15"x15", and I wish they were larger. I won't buy any now unless they are 17" square.


----------



## jklu (May 22, 2005)

To some extent, it depends on the size of your coat pocket. Mine is smaller, and simply will not take most 17" squares elegantly. Tailors and suitmakers use formulae to determine the size of the pocket; they do vary, as do sizes. So see what works best for you. What fold one uses also matters.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It can somewhat depend on the material. Some are so bulky that you want a smaller size. Personally, I prefer a smaller sized pocket square, 15" or less. With larger linen squares you are forced into more formal folds to deal with the bulk. I have some vintage linen handkerchiefs/pocket squares that are smaller in size, and that I can present in less formal/stuffy ways. I rarely have trouble with pocket squares disappearing.

I agree that 10" square is almost certainly too small, but 12"-15" can work very well.


----------

